# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين:: تقييم

## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
......

...... 
جاءت لي فكره وحبيت أطرحها هنـــا 
إذا لقيت تفاعل معي سأكملها ... :rolleyes:  
الفكرة بشكل مختصر هي: 
سوف أضع لكم بعض الكلمات الإنجليزيه 
غير مترجمه وعليكم ترجمتها  
الهدايا : 
الإجابة الأولى الصحيحة : شكر + تقييم 
الإجابات الأخرى الصحيحه : تقييم فقط 
فترة وضع الكلمات :
ستكون مرتان في الأسبوع في البدايه
إذا كان هنــاك تفاعل ربما تكون يوميه  :noworry:

----------

مضراوي (11-11-2010), 

علي pt (11-07-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شي حلو 

يسلم لي هالعقل الثقافي هذا*

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-09-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *شي حلو* 
> 
> *يسلم لي هالعقل الثقافي هذا*



 
الله يسلمكــــــــ  :embarrest: 
...
شكرا علي pt على المرور :rolleyes: 
...
أنتظر رأي بقية الأعضاء  :noworry:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله نبدأ ....




حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب  ....

:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::



Youth
Dust 
Holy
Action 
Also


أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله نبدأ ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
> :::::::::
> :::::::::
> ::::::::: 
> ...



 

*آهليين اخوي ابتساام*
*مساابقه حلوووة وثقافه احلى*
*فكره محتواها جمييل* 
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وجوابي في الاقتباس ..*
*تحياااتي ..*

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

Youth..الشباب
...غبار او شي تافه..... Dust 
....Holy....قدسي او مقدس
....عمل سلوك تصرفAction.... 
AlsO...ايضا كذلك



موفق اخي الكريم

----------


## مضراوي

فكره رائعه ..
تسسلم اخوي ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

التصحيح غدًا 
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *آهليين اخوي ابتساام*
> *مساابقه حلوووة وثقافه احلى*
> *فكره محتواها جمييل* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
> *>>>*
> *تحياااتي ..*



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Youth..الشباب
> ...غبار او شي تافه..... Dust 
> ....Holy....قدسي او مقدس
> ....عمل سلوك تصرفAction.... 
> AlsO...ايضا كذلك
> 
> 
> 
> موفق اخي الكريم



 

إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بشكل أصح ممكن نقول

 مقدسHoly
حَدَث Action  
ولكم جزيل الشكر على مشاركاتكمــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_














❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط 


عفاف الهدى:❀
شذى الزهراء:❀




_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 2 ◊ ◊ ◊  


حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 


Dry 
Steam 
Able 

Agree 
Airplane  





أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ◊ ◊ ◊ 2 ◊ ◊ ◊  
> 
> 
> حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
> :::::::::
> :::::::::
> ::::::::: 
> 
> 
> ...



 

*الله يعطيك العاافيه خيي*
*موفق لكل خير*

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-20-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*فكرة حلوة و مفيدة ..*

*تسسلم أخوي ع الطرح ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..*

*و إن ششآء الله لي عودة ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

Dry_________جفاف 
Steam______________بخار او باخرة سفر
 

Able__________قادر او مؤهل او بارع
Agree________توافق او تطابق
 
Airplane________طائرة او طائر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *الله يعطيك العاافيه خيي*
> *موفق لكل خير*



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Dry_________جفاف
> 
> Steam______________بخار او باخرة سفر
> 
> 
> 
> Able__________قادر او مؤهل او بارع
> Agree________توافق او تطابق
> 
> ...



 

إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا يوجد إضافات 

>>>>>
>>>> 

ولكم جزيل الشكر على مشاركاتكمــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_














❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط  

عفاف الهدى:❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀ 




_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 3 ◊ ◊ ◊  


حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 


Narrow
Wide
Accept
Grass
Law
 




أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

= ضيقNarrow
= واسع Wide
= يقبل \ يستقبلAccept
= عشبGrass
= قانون  Law
كل الشكر للموضوع القميل 

موفقين

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-25-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مضيق............Narrow
Wide...........واسع فضفاض عريض
Accept...............قبل رضي اقر
Grass................عشب حشيش
Law...............قانون سيادة عدالة

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*فكرة جميل*
*وانا متابعة معكم باذن الله تعالى*

*موفقين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

التصحيح غدًا 
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> = ضيقNarrow
> = واسع Wide
> = يقبل \ يستقبلAccept
> = عشبGrass
> = قانون Law
> كل الشكر للموضوع القميل 
> 
> موفقين



إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مضيق............Narrow
> Wide...........واسع فضفاض عريض
> Accept...............قبل رضي اقر
> Grass................عشب حشيش
> Law...............قانون سيادة عدالة



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا يوجد إضافات 


>>>>>
>>>> 


أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_















❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط  

عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀روح وريحان:❀ 





_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 4 ◊ ◊ ◊  


حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 


Report
Actor
Afraid
Airport
Warm 





أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Report=تقرير
 Actor= فاعل \ ممثل \ شخصية 
Afraid= خائق
Airport=مطار
Warm=دافئ

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-27-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> Report/ تقرير 
> Actor/فاعل
> Afraid/خائف
> Airport/مطار
> Warm/دافىء وحميم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*مشكوور اخوي ع المجهوود*
*وكل عام وانت بخير*

----------


## ليلاس

* 
Report= تقرير
Actor=  ممثل  
Afraid= خآئـــــف 
Airport=مطار
Warm= دافئ*


*يعطيك العآفية أخوي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

Report.....التقرير
Actor......الفاعل.
Afraid..........خائف او متأسف
Airport.........المطار 
Warm.....حار

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Report=تقرير
> 
> Actor= فاعل \ ممثل \ شخصية 
> Afraid= خائق
> Airport=مطار
> 
> Warm=دافئ



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *مشكوور اخوي ع المجهوود*
> *وكل عام وانت بخير*



إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *Report= تقرير*
> *Actor= ممثل* 
> *Afraid= خآئـــــف* 
> *Airport=مطار*
> *Warm= دافئ*
> 
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العآفية أخوي ..*



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Report.....التقرير
> Actor......الفاعل.
> Afraid..........خائف او متأسف
> Airport.........المطار 
> 
> Warm.....حار



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

Warm....دافئ << أصح 
>>>>>
>>>>  

أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_
















❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط  

عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀❀
روح وريحان:❀❀
ليلاس:❀

 




_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 5 ◊ ◊ ◊ 



حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 


Dealer
Allow
Want
Ask
Arm 





أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*Dealer/ تاجر



Allow/ سماح


Want/تريد.. احتاج .. اريد



Ask/ اسأل


Arm/ ذراع


*

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-30-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مسابقة حلوة أخي إبتسام ومفيدة جدا ..
يعطيك العافية على هالفكرة ..
تفضل حلي ..



Dealer>>>> تاجر

Allow>>>>سماح

Want>>>>تريد

Ask>>>>إسأل

Arm>>>>ذراع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

Dealer....تاجر بائع
Allow...اعترف سمح ادخل
Want...حاجه فقر عيب
Ask....اسأل التمس
Arm...ذراع سلاح حصن

----------


## ليلاس

*Dealer>> تاااجر
Allow>>سسماح*
*Want>>تريد
Ask>>إسأل
Arm>>ذراع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *Dealer/ تاجر*
> 
> 
> 
> *Allow/ سماح* 
> 
> *Want/تريد.. احتاج .. اريد* 
> 
> 
> ...



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مسابقة حلوة أخي إبتسام ومفيدة جدا ..
> يعطيك العافية على هالفكرة ..
> تفضل حلي .. 
> 
> 
> Dealer>>>> تاجر 
> Allow>>>>سماح 
> Want>>>>تريد 
> Ask>>>>إسأل 
> Arm>>>>ذراع



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Dealer....تاجر بائع
> Allow...اعترف سمح ادخل
> Want...حاجه فقر عيب
> Ask....اسأل التمس
> Arm...ذراع سلاح حصن



إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *Dealer>> تاااجر*
> *Allow>>سسماح*
> *Want>>تريد*
> *Ask>>إسأل*
> *Arm>>ذراع*



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنا سعيد لتفاعلكم  :amuse: 

>>>>>
>>>>  


أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_

















❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط  

عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀❀❀
روح وريحان:❀❀
ليلاس:❀❀

نسيم الذكريات:❀
 

 




_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 6 ◊ ◊ ◊  



حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::


Allmost
Apartment
Wait
Weak
Windy 




أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ◊ ◊ ◊ 6 ◊ ◊ ◊ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
> :::::::::
> :::::::::
> ::::::::: 
> ...



 

الله يعطيك العاافيه خيي

----------

إبتسام السهم (12-06-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

Allmost آسف عندي خطأ
الكلمة الصحيحه هي Almost

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Allmost=تقريباً
=سكَنApartment
=إنتظارWait
= ضعيفWeak
=عاصف Windy

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تقريبا على ما اعتقد................Almost

وحدة سكنية...Apartment
ترقب كمين....Wait
ضعيف ركيك احمق....Weak
Windy .....المصاعد

----------


## ليلاس

* 
Almost>>تقريباً
Apartment >>ششقه
 Wait>>انتظآر
 Weak >>ضعيف
 Windy>>عآصف*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سيتم التصحيح غدًا 

هذه آخر جوله وتتوقف المسابقة إلى وقت آخر 
ربما بعد عشرة محرم .... أو أكثر من ذلك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الله يعطيك العاافيه خيي



إجابة صحيحة
 آسف الكلمة الأولى خطأ مني  :embarrest: 


تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Allmost=تقريباً
> =سكَنApartment
> =إنتظارWait
> = ضعيفWeak
> =عاصف Windy



 
إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> تقريبا على ما اعتقد................Almost
> 
> وحدة سكنية...Apartment
> ترقب كمين....Wait
> ضعيف ركيك احمق....Weak
> Windy .....المصاعد



 

إجابة شبه صحيحة  :noworry:  
عندما تترجمي الكلمة في مترجم قوقل عليك جعل الحروف سموووول وليس كبتل 
كما أكتبها أنا ( خلي حروف صغيره (أعني الحرف الأول ) :embarrest: )



تم التقييم

----------

عفاف الهدى (12-28-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *Almost>>تقريباً*
> *Apartment >>ششقه*
> *Wait>>انتظآر*
> *Weak >>ضعيف*
> *Windy>>عآصف*



 

إجابة صحيحة 


تم التقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 
ملاحظة دقيقة 
ان شاء الله اخوووك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ستبدأ المسابقة من اليوم :amuse: 


>>>>>
>>>>  



أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_



















❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط 


عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀❀❀❀
روح وريحان:❀❀❀

ليلاس:❀❀❀
نسيم الذكريات:❀









_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 7 ◊ ◊ ◊  




حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 

Angry
Annoy
Appoitment
Arrive
Wallet  



أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*غاضب

اذى /كدر

تعيين / موعد

وصل/ جاء

محفظة / حقيبة سفر*

----------

إبتسام السهم (02-26-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*Angry.. غآضب ..*

*Annoy.. أزعج ..*

*Arrive.. وصل 
*

*Appoitment..موعد 
*


*Wallet.. المحفظة ..



أتمنى أجوبتي صح ..
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *غاضب*
> 
> *اذى /كدر*
> 
> *تعيين / موعد*
> 
> *وصل/ جاء*
> 
> *محفظة / حقيبة سفر*



 
تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *Angry.. غآضب ..*
> 
> *Annoy.. أزعج ..*
> 
> *Arrive.. وصل* 
> 
> 
> *Appoitment..موعد* 
> 
> ...



 

تم التقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

>>>>>
>>>>  




أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_



















❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط  

عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀❀❀❀
روح وريحان:❀❀❀
ليلاس:❀❀❀❀
نسيم الذكريات:❀









_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 8 ◊ ◊ ◊ 





حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب .... 
:::::::::
:::::::::
::::::::: 

Foot
Pain
Rain
Speak
Say  



أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

Foot >>> قدم
Pain >>> ألم
Rain >>> مطر
Speak >>> يتكلم
Say >>> يقول

يعطيك العاافية خييي ابتسام ..

----------

إبتسام السهم (03-16-2011)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> Foot >>> قدم
> Pain >>> ألم
> Rain >>> مطر
> Speak >>> يتكلم
> Say >>> يقول 
> 
> يعطيك العاافية خييي ابتسام ..



 

تم التقييم +الشكر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

>>>>>
>>>>  





أنتظر و أتمنى أن يشاركنا الأعضاء الآخرين نشاطهم :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_-_-_-_-_-_-_

❀=نقطة
= 10 نقاط 
عفاف الهدى:❀❀❀❀❀❀❀
شذى الزهراء:❀❀❀❀❀
روح وريحان:❀❀❀
ليلاس:❀❀❀❀
نسيم الذكريات:❀❀




_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

◊ ◊ ◊ 9 ◊ ◊ ◊ 
حاول ترجمه الكلمات التاليه بإستخدام أي طريقة تحب ....
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

With
Visit
Uncle
Rubber
Sand 

أتمنى رؤية نشاطكم هنا 
:::::::::
:::::::::
:::::::::

----------


## عنيده

السسلآم .. 

1-مــع .. 

2-زيــآرهـ .. 

3-عــم .. 

4-مطــآط .. 

5-رمــل .. 

موفقيــن لكــل خيــر ..

----------


## ليلاس

With .. *مع .
*Visit .. *زيــــــآرهـ ..*
Uncle.. *عـم // خآل ..*
Rubber..*مطآط..*
Sand *..رمل ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

With << مع 
Visit << زيـاره
Uncle << عـم أو خال
Rubber <<  مطاط
Sand  << رمل 


يعطيك العاافية خيي  إبتسام على المسابقة نفعتنا في تجديد
الكلمات الإنجليزية ومعانيها :)

----------

